# front license plate



## Topkat (Sep 9, 2010)

Is the front license plate supposed to have a mounting plate?
The holes on my ([email protected]#$%^&) aftermarket bumper dont line up.
thanks as always!
Tk


----------



## rickm (Feb 8, 2012)

dont know what year your gto is, but my '65 does have a license plate bracket. im running an original " new york worlds fair '64" license plate that was used for 2 years making it correct for my '65. back then new york issued only 1 plate per registration. a '65 gto looks awsome without a front plate. i put chrome bolts in the holes for the bracket. rickm.


----------



## digitalmanchris (Nov 21, 2010)

No mounting plate or bracket on my 68, just 4 holes that were drilled into the sheet metal.


----------



## BearGFR (Aug 25, 2008)

digitalmanchris said:


> No mounting plate or bracket on my 68, just 4 holes that were drilled into the sheet metal.


Ditto on my 69. The holes are elongated a little. There are nylon inserts that snap into the holes, then the license plate screws screw into the inserts.

TK, if that's the way yours are, you can probably get the inserts and screws at any big box auto parts store that carries those HELP!!! products on the peg rack.

Bear


----------



## geeteeohguy (Feb 2, 2008)

I haven't had my plate off since 1983 when I installed it. I'll check when I get home!


----------



## Topkat (Sep 9, 2010)

Actually Mrs Topkat insisted on mounting the license plates lol
was very amusing watching her root through my hardware box.....she even almost threw me out of my own garage!
sheesh!


----------



## geeteeohguy (Feb 2, 2008)

Those zip ties work really well, don't they??


----------



## Eric Animal (Oct 28, 2007)

67 bumper should have 4 holes....2 round, and 2 slotted. No mounting bracket was used in 67. Eric


----------

